# Weigh Down Patio Furniture



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Buy better made heaver chairs.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

Post a picture of your chair. I'd love to come up with a good idea.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sand bag is the least hassle. 

Filling the chairs runs the risk of whatever hole you put in them reducing the strength of that section of tubing. You'd want to avoid using a different metal as you'd run the risk of corrosion. Better to use sand or something, not that I think filling them would be anything like a good idea.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Here they are.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

I think that if you were to drill a hole in the back there and fill the base with sand it would be a good start. You can and should find a rubber grommet that will fit it before you drill the hole. If sand isn't heavy enough then you could definitely do wet cement. (concrete minus aggregate)


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I will try sand first. Just need to get fine sand with a small funnel I suppose. I will try it and report back.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd fill it with lead- but then I have the tools to melt lead and pour it. 
Lead is dense and heavy, wouldn't take much


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I would do a volume / weight calculation before attempting to fill with anything other than lead because I'm not seeing much advantage with sand. Lead shot may benefit only filled in the base area if the price ever gets so one could afford it.

I filled round tubing chairs with a hydraulic cement for a reason other than weight and I doubt it made a 2 lb. difference.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fairview said:


> I doubt it made a 2 lb. difference.


And in seeing a picture of the chair I don't think it would help much here either. It doesn't look like there'd be enough open space in there to hold anywhere close to enough volume of reasonably accessible material to make a difference.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

C_J_GO said:


> Here they are.


check this out...weight discs...under select by item -- they have a set of 20 
for 61.00. each disc is 2.2 lbs. that would be 4.4 lbs for each chair.
glue one disc on each back corner with gorilla glue..If it's not
enough weight -- double it up. 

You have a gorgeous deck. 

http://www.power-systems.com/p-4806...-plates.aspx?gclid=CI2gko6ckboCFUOe4Aod-n8ATA


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

buy stackable chairs. stack them out of the way when not in use.


----------



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

Agreed that filling with anything probably won't make a noticeable difference in weight. You're probably better off physically attaching some weight to it. Small sandbags are going to be the most cost effective.


----------

